# Tubular or not to tubular, suggestions, pro & cons.



## VETKLLR (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello everyone, it's been a while since I have posted. I am finally ready to start the restoration process of my 66. So the obvious place to start is the frame. I initially intended to do a complete resto back to stock, completely stock like it just rolled off the line. But have since changed my mind. It will be more of a resto mod in that I have decided to upgrade to Power disc brakes, AC, and Power Steering for comfort. My current dilemma is should I go the tubular A-arm route by purchasing a complete kit or piece it out? What is the advantage of tubular over the stock suspension pieces? I do not plan on doing any road track racing or anything like that. i may take it to the drag strip once or twice just for sheets and giggles. But other than that I will just drive it to the coast on beautiful Sundays. If i do go tubular which company has everyone had good luck with or recommend? 

Thank you,

Richard


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I like UMI. I installed their upper arms with tall ball joints on my El Camino. Stock lowers. Added a 1 1/4" front bar with a 1" rear bar and the car handled extremely well with a Jeep Grand Cherokee steering box topping it off. Much better road manners.
The better tubular arms relocate the upper ball joint for improved suspension geometry. If you buy offshore arms replace the ball joints. UMI products are made in Pennsylvania.






1964-1967 GM A-Body Archives - UMI Performance Inc.







www.umiperformance.com


----------

